# I need some advice about cycling tights for cold weather riding.



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

I live in Santa Fe, New Mexico. The mountains here are mostly snowed in during the winter months but there's still some good high desert riding in the lower elevations.
Daytime temperatures in the winter usually don't go over 40 for months. I've tried various things like thermals/shorts, but none of them seem ideal

I need to find some cycling tights that will keep me warm, and block wind to some extent. I have to admit I hate the feel but I'm hoping there are different options out there that are not quite so snug. I am 6'4", 215 lbs and have relatively big legs. 

Any advice would be appreciated. 

I'd like to try a set before I sink any serious money into them so inexpensive options would be best. If anyone on the forums has a set they'd part with I need some that are 38/32. I have a bevy of parts I could trade.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I bought these last year

Pearl Izumi Elite AmFIB Bike Tights - Pearl Izumi Elite AmFIB Bike Tights - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com

I try to not go out when it gets below 45 or so but these have been good for those temps for me


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Whoa, $135 seems like alot. I'm thinking less than $100 if possible.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

With all the money spent on bikes, the last thing I want is to be uncomfortable. They appear like they will last me years.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I bought some Bontrager (or maybe Trek) tights a couple years ago that had a much denser material in the front and a lighter material in the back. They work great on the road. Off-road, they work great too, but so do some cheap Pearls I have that don't try to be wind resistant.

There are some other approaches you can consider, especially since you don't even like tights. A lot of cold weather running pants are fitted without being tight, and should work fine for riding - look for the ankle to be tapered, or just use a strap to keep it out of your drivetrain. You can sometimes find wool pants at army surplus places. Friends of mine have modified wool slacks from thrift stores, but I think the fabric is a bit light.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

I have some Sugoi winter running tights and they are wonderful for biking too!


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

I just wear a pair of those Nike Pro hyperwarm pants under my bike shorts. Tight fit around the ankles, so I just pull some socks on over them. Seems to keep me pretty warm.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I commute in the winter in old soccer warm-up pants. They are pretty light, but I can wear these into the 20s and even lower with a pair of leg warmers underneath. The pant legs are tapered, so they don't get caught in my chainring easily. Anything cold but above 35, I usually just wear knee warmers and my normal baggies.


----------



## EsHan13 (Jun 12, 2004)

Performancebike Triflex tight:

Performance Triflex Tights - Cycling Tights

For what it's worth, I wear mine for So. California winters and temps range from upper 40 to low 50 degrees (i.e. "really cold" by California standards) and they've been great. Very windproof, comfortable and mine were made in U.S.A.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Jinxy (Aug 1, 2010)

REI makes the Novara Headwind pants. Windproof with light lining on front, stretches & breathes on back. Fits looser than tights but not so loose they flap. Good for me from 50F on down. Have ridden with them with temps in the teens and wasn't cold while riding. Zip pocket in back, ankle zips, well under $100. Great product.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

What about leg warmers vs. knee warmers vs. tights? which is best?

Would i wear the leg warmers in combo with my bike shorts and baggie shorts i guess?

and do they sell leg/knee warmers in pairs? lol


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I haven't tried leg warmers. Maybe I'd adore them, but I feel like when it's cold enough that I want to cover my shins, I want something heavier over the front of my hips and my butt too.

I really like knee warmers under 60 degrees and down to around 50.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Jinxy said:


> REI makes the Novara Headwind pants. Windproof with light lining on front, stretches & breathes on back. Fits looser than tights but not so loose they flap. Good for me from 50F on down. Have ridden with them with temps in the teens and wasn't cold while riding. Zip pocket in back, ankle zips, well under $100. Great product.


These look like they might do the trick. I wonder if there is an alternative out there in the sub 50 dollar range. Guess I should be wary of getting what I pay for but I'm on a tight budget. I've tried thermal long underwear and heavy shorts although that's not a breathable enough combination.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have Gorewear pants. I wore them on most of my winter rides (when it gets too cold I wear ski pants) but these are pretty good. Windstopper, stretchy, durable, adjustable waist. I wear the size small men's and they fit and look great 









Men's ALP-X 2.0 WINDSTOPPER® Soft Shell Pants | GORE BIKE WEAR®


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Glad I found this thread. Locally we are already 10* colder than we normally are (when I rode to work on Tuesday it was 28* out) and normally I am ok in my bike shorts and thermal baselayers to about 35-40* (as long as there is no wind). But this year is looking to be nastier so I am going to finally have to invest in some windstopper gear. Looks like I will be checking my LBS, local REI and PI stores for stuff.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

+1 for the Pearl Izumi AMfib. I've been riding with these each winter for the last 5 years at temperatures as low as 14° F (maybe even lower) with great success. They're super comfortable and very well made with a mix of windstopping (front) and breathable (rear) fabric and lined with goretex (or polar). Even though they're a bit more expensive than other options, there is no compromise to be done if you plan on riding in winter. It is also very important to take care of the whole gear, especially for the hands, feet and head. If it is freezing cold, a good pair or true winter MTB shoes and winter gloves are essentials. When it is really cold, I also use "hot pads" to get some extra warmth.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Last winter i wore some really thin/light sports pants and Adidas wind pants and those were good for down in the 20s for trail riding. I wanna setup that isn't so baggie though so i'm wondering if some tights and baggie shorts would be enough. Or maybe tights and tighter fitting pants or some kind.


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

Jerome said:


> +1 for the Pearl Izumi AMfib. I've been riding with these each winter for the last 5 years at temperatures as low as 14° F (maybe even lower) with great success.


Heard they fit a bit smaller then most PI stuff, can you verify this? I'm 5 10 32" inseam and usually go with Small PI stuff. Maybe I should go with a med?


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

@Neil: I'm 5'9" and a half with 31.5/32 inseam and use a large. It is a bit long (but not that much) but fits well without being too "skinny". Note that I have pretty big thighs. If you have thin legs, you could go with a medium, I think.


----------



## Superblackbird2000 (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been pondering the same problem. Just picked up a Jamis Nova Race Cyclocross and a Jamis Exile sport mountain bike. The plan is to ride the Exile during the winter months on the various trails and conservation land around the Cape. I'm thinking about checking out Eastern Mountain Sports. There is a store a short distance from my house. They claim to have clothes that are light, and wick the moisture away from you, plus keep you warm. Just a thought. Check them out at easternmountainsports.com


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Personally my winter protection cost me $50 for my legs, under armor Cold Gear fitted with shorts down to about 35-40deg, below that i add jogging pants over them down to 20-25deg, below that I have some thin fleece pants i put on over UA under jogging pants. Joggin pants and fleece pants (fleece PJ pants,lol) I already had, added the UA and life is good. Havent ridden below about 15degs yet cause thats beyond glove limits (25-30 degs is max for comfortable, at or below 20 fingers get cold after about 15mins).


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

phoenixbikes said:


> I live in Santa Fe, New Mexico. The mountains here are mostly snowed in during the winter months but there's still some good high desert riding in the lower elevations.
> Daytime temperatures in the winter usually don't go over 40 for months. I've tried various things like thermals/shorts, but none of them seem ideal
> 
> I need to find some cycling tights that will keep me warm, and block wind to some extent. I have to admit I hate the feel but I'm hoping there are different options out there that are not quite so snug. I am 6'4", 215 lbs and have relatively big legs.
> ...


Followup to this post, check out Under Armour Infrared tights.

I bought some yesterday and they actually do what they say, I felt warm the entire time I had them on. I am going back to get a few more sets, the legs and tops are about $60 each.

Whatever "reflective" material is inside the clothing it really works.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

for the price conscious u might want to check out some pricepoint branded stuff:

Arm & leg Lycra Warmers Help Keep You Warm with Real Cool Prices at Price Point

The Latest Styles in Shorts & Cycling Pants Exclusively at Price Point

I have their 8 panel shorts and they are awesome, better than the Endura ones i have.

I think ima try some leg warmers at least...not sure what size to get though.

I ended up buying tights, leg warmers, and a jacket for testing...


----------



## JumpinStumps (Oct 30, 2013)

*Barrier Tights and/or Bib Tights for winter riding?*

I'm outside Boston and hoping to push through the winter (will be a first time for me!) and wondering if it's worth the added expense for the Elite Thermal Barrier version of the P-I tights or if the normal Thermal/Amfib version is sufficient?

Also, is there a big difference between using bib vs non-bib versions? The guy at my LBS said it really helps keep things in place with multiple layers and reduces back-draft, but this is getting expensive. Then again, comfort will be key.

Wondering if Barrier + Bib are worth it.

Thanks!


----------



## H6NVGce (Mar 24, 2013)

The UA Cold gear stuff cant be beat. I wear both for riding and at work, I work on a flight line year round. This stuff has always kept me warm. Believe me, its not easy staying warm underneath a 50ft fan when its only 30º outside (now if only it were approved for flight by the Army). It doesnt cut all wind by itself, but it gets rid of enough that when your riding you dont sweat to bad.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I suppose the options are endless, but the ua leggings work fine for me. I rode this morning in leggings and shorts @ 21°. I find when I'm riding my legs are the least of my worries. As long as I can keep the core and the fingers warm the rest takes care of itself.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

